# knitting



## DesertRose (May 5, 2006)

Dear hobbycrafters, I am thinking of taking up knitting and no! It's not JUST because I have a little one on the way, I have been thinking about it for some time. I have 2 questions:
1) can anybody recommend a good basic introduction to knitting book for the inept and 
2) my reason for wanting to try knitting is because in July 05 I had a stroke which left me partially paralysed down my right hand side. I have worked hard to regain most of my mobility since then, but still have some residual problems with my right hand. I find it difficult to write, and find fiddly work like sewing very very frustrating ( I used to be a patchwork fan, but can no longer tackle it as my fingers can't handle the needle properly). Do you  think I would find knitting troublesome? Is it as fiddly on the fingers as sewing? I am hoping knitting will help me with my rehab to get those stupid fingers back in working order. 

Many thanks
Desert


----------



## Puglet (Jul 6, 2005)

First of all, congratulations on your pregnancy!  I think knitting is a very good hobby to take up.  I started knitting as something to do during my 2WWs and I found it very addictive.  I bought several books, such as "How to knit" by Debbie Bliss, "Knitting for Dummies" and "Stich and ***** (Handbook)" and I found the latter two books to be most helpful, though there are quite a few mistakes on "Stitch and *****" book.  I'm sorry to hear about your Stoke.  It might be easier to knit if you learn to knit using continental method, where you hold the yarn in your left hand.  Best of luck with knitting and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.  Puglet x


----------



## Kath2 (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd highly recommend knitting - very rewarding, very relaxing and totally addictive!  I've only recently started but doing a nice line in babies hats (all my friends are having babies and are very impressed when I send them a home-made present.  Saves loads of money too - a hat costs about £2.50 to make!).

I've got a really good book/magazine by Sidar called First Steps -Learn to knit.  Got it from the haberdashery department.  it takes you through step by step on learning new skills.  All baby items so perfect for you.

I'm sure you'd find it far easier than sewing.  I'd give it a go.  Enjoy!
best wishes for your pregnancy.
Kath


----------



## Puglet (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm sure I typed the book title as "Stitch 'n B*I*T*C*H*" but the message board seem to automatically cocrrect it as "Stich and woman"?!  I'm sorry but I don't know why...  Anyway, it's widely available.  Also, if you're stuck, places like John Lewis does classes and advisors on how to knit.  Good Luck.   xxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Desert,

You could always learn to knit left handed.  

Try ther internet for kintting sites.  i wanted to knit a scarf but couldn't remember how to cast on so i did a search through Google and there are lots of good sites.  There are also ones that can teach you how to knit left and right handed.  

Happy knitting.

Pin.


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Desert/All

I've recently taken up crocht which might be easier if you have a bad arm as you only use one hand really, the other is just holding the work and if you ar learning to crochet you could always learn with the "better" hand if you know what I mean

Ae there any other crochet addicts out there - I am working on a carigan for my mum's christmas gift at the moment, by far my most advance project as until this I have only done scarves.

Sarah


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all!

We have a fantastic new knitting and wool shop here in Frome, Somerset called Woolly Notions.  The lady who runs the shop is fantastic and really helpful with advice if you get stuck on a pattern (I must drive her mad, but she's really patient!).  I knitted as a kid, but never really got anywhere.  Since I started up again in Feb I have made a jumper and blanket for my nephew, a blanket for a friend's baby, a flower corsage and I'm now working on a cushion cover with cables and a jumper for myself.  I have to have about 3 projects on the go at once so that I can chop and change depending on my mood.  I love it though!!!  I have a good book called Start Knitting by Betty Barnden (£8.57 from Amazon).  It has very clear step by step instructions as well as simple projects after each chapter.  I made the baby blanket and cushion cover from this book.  Highly recommended.

Happy knitting!
Love,
Jen


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

i'm going to learn how to knit as well.  apparently there's a mag out that's a step by step process for beginners.


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes, I heard about that series - I'm sure you'll find it really helpful!

I see from your ticker that you are well on your way with a bump - congratulations!  I saw a book in our local wool shop that I have promised myself when (if, but let's be positive   ) I get pg: Simply baby: 20 special handknits for baby's first two years.  Soooo cute!

Good luck with the magazine series!

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxx


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

hiya!

thank you   i am getting bigger every day lol.  i went to the local craft shop and bought an easy pattern and yarn and am hoping to start this week!  i've also dusted off my "knitting for dummies" book   

carrie
xoxo


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I just KNEW I'd find a knitting thread somewhere  

Right, I've got my knitting for dummies book, the wool and needles have arrived and I shall attempt 'casting on' this evening  .

It looks a bit complicated tho  

I'm knitting NM this..

http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/10_04/knitgandhiDM2510_596x800.jpg

Emma xxxxxx


----------



## chocolateellie (Dec 9, 2007)

Oooh, I like that!

I'm a beginner knitter, too. Attempting a baby blanket with a pattern (first pattern!) for my nephew-- we'll see how that goes. I'm clueless about how to fix dropped stitches other than to rip the whole thing apart and start over.


----------



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi there,

I'm also a beginner knitter, but experienced crochet -er. I've gots lots of friends having babies at the moment, so am trying my hand at a baby cardigan.

I've also tried a blanket, but am a bit stuck on the edging if there are any experience knitters. I have to yarn over - which I can do, but I have trouble purl-ing the yarned over stitch and am getting in a terrible muddle. Any advice?

On learning to knit, I've got a little paperback from Patons, they have both knit and crochet in there, I've found it very helpful.

Sarah, I've been doing a cardigan coat for my poor mum for about 4 years. Black wool , not a good colour. I'm much faster with blankets, doillies and such  like.

xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi All!

I'm a knitoholic and proud!  If you're into knitting there is a great website called Ravelry which currently has a waiting list to join, but is well worth the patience.

Not sure about purling a YO I'm afraid.

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

I played with yarn overs last night and the loop over the need should just purl as normal.  How about trying a google search on yarn over and check against a picture that your yarn over loop looks right....

I uploaded pictures of my uncle and aunt's alpacas.  They are in my gallery if you're interested!  If you've not tried knitting with aplaca you should!  It is soft like you wouldn't believe as well as VERY warm and hypoallergenic as there's no lanolin or scratchy bits!

Love,
Jen


----------



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

Jen, thanks for that I'll give it a go - see what happens.

This is probably a stupid question, but I've just done a little cardigan - sewing up - do you do this by hand using the wool, or can you machine sew with thread?

thx

xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hiya!

Hand sew with the yarn you used for the project, unless it is super chunky, in which case either just use half a strand or use something thinner in a similar colour.  For preference I sew up as little as possible and use matress stitch when there is no way to avoid sewing.  If you machine sew with cotton the finished object won't have the give it requires in the seams and will be very disappointing.

HTH
Jen
xx


----------

